
Geosciences Australia to stop printing and selling topographic maps - perilunar
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10-03/geosciences-australia-stop-printing-and-selling-topographic-maps/11566698
======
perilunar
"All Geosciences Australia maps that are currently printed will be available
for free download, ... those who still wanted to print maps on paper could do
so of their own accord."

